# Betta banging on the glass?



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

Way back when I got my first betta, he developed a strange habit. He would swim to the side of his tank and bang his jaw on the glass. I always liked to think it was his way to get my attention to tell me he was hungry but I've never been able to find a definitive answer to why he did this. Anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

just sounds like an aggressive betta, mine does that and sometimes he even flares and hits near the surface of the water. weird right.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

He def was the most aggressive betta I've ever had. He would flare at everything I held up to his tank. That's kinda why I picked him. He was flipping out in his cup at the fish in the cup next to his at the store. I miss that little guy.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

those are the easiest to take care of, because you know exactly when they are ill and when they thrive and are healthy.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

Sadly I knew nothing about betta diseases back then. He got sick and just hung at the bottom unable to move. I was young and stupid then. Now my boys are much better taken care of.


----------

